# Hating life



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2022)

Remember, next time you hate your life, it's all about perspective. I have a friend who reads 2-3 books a week, works out twice a day and has people who want to have sex with him all the time, yet complains about how much he hates prison!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 21, 2022)

There is some in the face perspective.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this one, Dave.  It's a good one.
Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (May 14, 2022)

It's all a matter of perspective. 
Good one Dave.


----------



## eaglewing (May 14, 2022)

you almost had me...


----------



## pushok2018 (May 14, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Not sure how I missed this one, Dave. It's a good one.


You are not alone on this.... I missed it too... This is a good one, Dave!


----------



## preston (May 14, 2022)

That’s hilarious. I have worked in a prison for 15 years and let that get by me.


----------



## bauchjw (May 15, 2022)

This had me rolling!


----------



## tonightisthenight (May 31, 2022)

good and motivational post


----------

